# ADSL in spite of DSL router?



## deepanshuchg (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a MTNL broadband at home right now which works with TP-Link W8961ND which is a ADSL 2+ Modem Router. I am changing my broadband to a local service provider and their service guy said that this modem+router wont work with it and I will have to buy a new DSL router. Is this true? Can't this ADSL2+ Modem+Router can be used with their Internet?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 17, 2015)

don't take it now but just ask them the make and model number of the device they are going to supply and post it here


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 17, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> don't take it now but just ask them the make and model number of the device they are going to supply and post it here



They don't supply anything. That guy told me to buy myself one suitable for my needs.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 18, 2015)

that is fine but are they not going to tell what you should buy i.e. some company / model name? what sort of connection they are going to provide? something might be in writing some where. it may be a LAN connection and they might be thinking you are going to need a wifi router for using wifi.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 20, 2015)

I called him today, and he told me to get a router with RJ45 port. I am thinking of buying TP-LINK TL-WR841N, how is this? or I should consider some other?

Also won't my current modem + router TP-Link W8961ND work since it also has RJ45 port along with RJ-11 WAN port? That guy said it won't work but I doubt him.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2015)

It should work, the guy is misinformed.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 21, 2015)

^ +1 to that


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 22, 2015)

_Dear Sir ,
We acknowledge you hereby that model TD-W8961ND is adsl modem which works with only RJ11 not RJ 45.
For RJ45 cable connection you need to buy router.

For further any  technical Assistance do Call us on toll free number 1800-209-4168 Between (10:00 to 18:00 Hrs -Monday to Saturday) except Public Holidays.
We will Happy to Help You.


Best Regards !!!!!!!!!!!!
-----------------------------
TP-LINK INDIA PVT.LTD.
Website: Welcome to TP-LINK
Technical support email: support.in@tp-link.com_


*So maybe he was right about this.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2015)

Tagging [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] for his advice.


----------



## sksundram (Jun 22, 2015)

This router has one RJ11 port (input) and 4 RJ45 ports(output) . The technician was right. The router doesn't have an input port for RJ45.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 22, 2015)

So I think I should get a new router then. Any suggestions? I just want range similar to this one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2015)

router is not some special device,think of it like an extension board.*any modem with more than 1 lan port is also a router.*connect incoming internet cable to one of the lan/rj45 port & connect your pc to any of the other lan port,that's it.

P.S. btw this is India & one should not believe even the technical staff of companies without doing their own research.in fact i have suggested using adsl modem with cable broadband here many times now & ppl have got it working too even if with some restrictions(like some adsl modems don't have mac cloning feature making them not good choice for cable broadband).


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 23, 2015)

Lol this is confusing, so I should just call the service provider technician and say him to install the connection using this modem+router, if it will work then that's good else I will just put the lan cable in computer directly and will order router later and configure myself.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2015)

just tell him to install directly to your computer.after he is gone run ipconfig /all in command prompt & post the result here.before that just connect cable to one of the lan port of modem & computer to any other lan port of modem to see if it works.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 23, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> just tell him to install directly to your computer.after he is gone run ipconfig /all in command prompt & post the result here.before that just connect cable to one of the lan port of modem & computer to any other lan port of modem to see if it works.



Alright I will call him in a day or two. Will update this thread once he finishes the job. Thank you.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 9, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> just tell him to install directly to your computer.after he is gone run ipconfig /all in command prompt & post the result here.before that just connect cable to one of the lan port of modem & computer to any other lan port of modem to see if it works.



I was out of town so couldn't call him to set up connection. Got back yesterday, called him and connection is up right now. Currently the wire is directly connected to PC.

Here is what ipconfig/all says: 

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Deepanshu>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Deepanshu-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Tunngle:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 (Tunngle)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-8A-81-40-14
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-DE-80-B0-D6-C0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f0b6:3e75:d52d:a488%11(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.190.20(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.190.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 244637312
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-B4-9F-61-94-DE-80-B0-D6-C0

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.222.7
                                       202.88.149.25
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-F0-6C
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5dbf:a728:4c48:46d5%26(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 436731943
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-B4-9F-61-94-DE-80-B0-D6-C0

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C6FFBC4D-8A61-4A82-ABA8-6BCF7930872D}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8A814014-A8BD-4155-B02F-D4CD9DA7152E}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
_


Also, currently I have to login from some online client (SS below) to connect to the Internet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2015)

use imgur,forum attachment function is broke.in adsl modem use mac clone/spoof feature to set modem mac address to desktop mac address 94-DE-80-B0-D6-C0.once it is done connect incoming net cable to one of the lan port & connect pc to another lan port.dial connection from pc as usual & it should work.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 9, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> use imgur,forum attachment function is broke.in adsl modem use mac clone/spoof feature to set modem mac address to desktop mac address 94-DE-80-B0-D6-C0.once it is done connect incoming net cable to one of the lan port & connect pc to another lan port.dial connection from pc as usual & it should work.



Here is the screen shot: View image: internet

Can you please guide me on how to change mac address? 
And if I'll change it will I be able to use MTNL broadband (which is currently connected to mdem/router, and I am using only router for all the mobile devices at my home)? I am asking this, if in case this doesnt work, then I need MTNL broadband till I buy a new router for mobile devices.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2015)

*www.tp-link.com/resources/software/20113821345217.pdf
see section 4.3.2 on mac spoofing.also see section 4.3.1 on internet connection type.there select connection as pppoe(leave other values as default),enter username/password,select ip as static & enter details from ipconfig result above(IPv4 Address : 10.1.190.20(Preferred),Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0,Default Gateway : 10.1.190.1).


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 10, 2015)

Facing a weird problem now, can't even access my modem page on *192.168.1.1  
It is showing web page not found (Although I have connected my PC to modem using one LAN wire).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2015)

to access modem page pc/laptop ip must be in the same range i.e.ip 192.168.1.x & gateway 192.168.1.1.you may need to manually set the ip but write down any setting before you change it.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 11, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> use imgur,forum attachment function is broke.in adsl modem use mac clone/spoof feature to set modem mac address to desktop mac address 94-DE-80-B0-D6-C0.once it is done connect incoming net cable to one of the lan port & connect pc to another lan port.dial connection from pc as usual & it should work.







whitestar_999 said:


> *www.tp-link.com/resources/software/20113821345217.pdf
> see section 4.3.2 on mac spoofing.also see section 4.3.1 on internet connection type.there select connection as pppoe(leave other values as default),enter username/password,select ip as static & enter details from ipconfig result above(IPv4 Address : 10.1.190.20(Preferred),Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0,Default Gateway : 10.1.190.1).



I have changed everything as you said other than the mac address (mac clone/spoof feature thing). I don't know but I cant understand about this from the modem manual you provided. So can you please enligthene me about this thing specially. Other than this everything is set. 

Currently the modem+router is acting like a switch, i.e. Internet on my PC is working fine (Ethernet cable is connected to one lan port, and a line wire connects Modem to my PC), but the router functionality is not working, ie Internet cannot be accessed on mobile devices.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2015)

deepanshuchg said:


> And if I'll change it will I be able to use MTNL broadband ?.



Yes, indeed.



deepanshuchg said:


> I have changed everything as you said other than the mac address (mac clone/spoof feature thing). I don't know but I cant understand about this from the modem manual you provided. So can you please enligthene me about this thing specially. Other than this everything is set.
> 
> Currently the modem+router is acting like a switch, i.e. Internet on my PC is working fine (Ethernet cable is connected to one lan port, and a line wire connects Modem to my PC), but the router functionality is not working, ie Internet cannot be accessed on mobile devices.



Spoofing is basically a feature to fake your MAC address. This is needed is some cases where you need to connect to a network which only allows specific MAC addresses. Local ISPs use them frequently.

Coming to original issue, i.e. using ADSL router (cum modem) with a DSL connection, is indeed possible but with comes with its own hiccups, primarily being the headache to set it up.

Sometimes, it does get tricky to configure the connection. I had faced a similar scenario when I used Reliance, and then a random web tutorial helped me.

Which exact ISP you are using ?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 11, 2015)

I was using MTNL before and now a local cable provider (basically they are providing Hathway). 




dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, indeed.



I actually tried changing some settings which whitestar suggested, but since wasn't clear about Spoofing, I changed everything back to what it was(According to me) but now MTNL broadband isn't working. :/  So now till I figure out how to do spoofing thing, no one in my home can use Internet on their mobiles.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2015)

Alright, even I'm using hathway right now, so may be I can help you out, that's why one should always mention ISP 

Firstly, Hathway doesn't need spoofing so forget that.

Second, I'm sharing my settings, which I did by myself, so nothing apart from it is required.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/z9Lj9tU.png?1



- - - Updated - - -

Also, you can't use MTNL with same settings, you will have to modify the settings required for MTNL.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks I will try it tomorrow, will let you know if it worked. 



dashing.sujay said:


> Also, you can't use MTNL with same settings, you will have to modify the settings required for MTNL.



Yes I know, I actually changed the settings back to what I think was previously. I must have missed something because of which it ain't working.

- - - Updated - - -

I tried but didnt succeed :/ 
Here are the ss of my router settings, have a look and let me know what to change. (I have used IP address which that guy assigned me so that will differ)

*postimg.org/image/e42e9ogzn/
*s21.postimg.org/nom0wk6br/Capture1.jpg

*postimg.org/image/f38hykh2z
*s1.postimg.org/dbfj3nxq7/Capture2.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2015)

Nothing seems to be wrong as far as I can see. I'll suggest you to reset your router first then set up the settings from scratch.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 12, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nothing seems to be wrong as far as I can see. I'll suggest you to reset your router first then set up the settings from scratch.



What should be VPI and VCI in this case?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2015)

deepanshuchg said:


> What should be VPI and VCI in this case?



Everything default, except the settings required.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 12, 2015)

Still not working. :/ Tried it with defaul VPI/VCI.. Tried changing it to 1/32 but still nothing.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2015)

Seems strange. Are you able to ping your WAN gateway in either scenarios ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2015)

in 1st screenshot(capture1.jpg),make sure encapsulation--isp--pppoe is selected for mtnl with dynamic ip & in case of cable broadband with dialer software it is selected as pppoe with static ip for your case.for mtnl vpi is 0 & vci is 32.also click on PVC summary tab in capture1.jpg & post the screenshot in case of issue.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 13, 2015)

MNTL is back working fine for mobile devices. Will try the hathway in couple of hours for the last time and will update you guys about it.

- - - Updated - - -

Still not working, tried everything you said. Here are the SS:

*i.imgur.com/pBlOF3F.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GKXJt3l.jpg

PVC summary: *i.imgur.com/Ak40SFd.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2015)

then try encapsulation--static ip option instead of pppoe with static ip for hathway.also i don't see mac cloning/spoofing option in these screenshots.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 13, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> then try encapsulation--static ip option instead of pppoe with static ip for hathway.also i don't see mac cloning/spoofing option in these screenshots.



Tried but still no luck. Yep I don't know where is that cloning/spoofing option either.


----------

